# No drones in Observation Hive



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

New observation hive this year. It's a 2x4. We installed the first of May. Haven't seen any drones or even drone brood. 

Is this normal for an Obs. Hive?


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

I had a huge population of drones earlier this season but they've dropped off a lot lately. It's a 3x3 and I almost never saw drone brood.


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Aroc said:


> New observation hive this year. It's a 2x4. We installed the first of May. Haven't seen any drones or even drone brood.
> 
> Is this normal for an Obs. Hive?


It is "normal" for _all_ colonies up until that time the colony decides it has a use for drones. They will come when needed, like *all* men ... some say 

Cheers.

Bill


----------

